# Splash gene questions



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Splash tends to create bottom-heavy facial markings, which is probably what you're thinking of. But it it sometimes so subtle that it only creates a snip on the nose. The combination of a bottom-heavy facial markings with a white on the bottom of the legs is a good indicator of splash. 

"Overo" is a term referring to anything that isn't tobiano. Typically that means splash, frame, and sabino or any combination of those. Frame also tries to cover the face in white, but usually tries to avoid the eyes (sabino is similar in the avoiding the eyes), whereas splash will try to cover them. 

You need to look at the full body and not just the face to guess at genes. For example:

This gelding and this mare have similar facial markings:



















The chestnut has four knee-high socks and I have no doubt he carries splash. The buckskin, who only has one pastern white, tested negative for splash, but positive for frame.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, that's where I was a little confused. I thought overo was just considered the frame. Thank you for explaining that, it really helps. 

Here is a picture of my Paint mare -- I consider her frame, is that right?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup, she is frame. I think sabino too, and possibly splash. Sabino because of the general "untidy-ness" of the markings on her legs, and the way she has white on her lower lip. Splash because of the way her blaze is kind of falling to one side, and the fact she has higher white on the front than on the back.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, thanks. You guys help a lot.


----------

